
Reports say White House has drafted an order for FCC to monitor social media - fooey
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/09/reports-say-white-house-has-drafted-an-order-putting-the-fcc-in-charge-of-monitoring-social-media/
======
mieseratte
Would be nice if they brought the Fairness Doctrine[0] back to the news.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FCC_fairness_doctrine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FCC_fairness_doctrine)

~~~
panarky
The Fairness Doctrine was for broadcast media.

RF spectrum was a limited public resource and the government regulated who
could use what frequencies.

In exchange for the use of that limited public resource, broadcasters had to
give equal airtime to competing views and dedicate a portion of their time to
public-service and community content.

None of that applies to the infinite number of "channels" available on the
public internet.

Say whatever you want online, as long as you don't threaten, abuse,
intimidate, swindle, incite violence, or recruit terrorists.

You're free to build your own platform if what you want to say is so horrible
that even Twitter won't allow it.

~~~
mieseratte
Considering Twitter blocked McConnel’s posting of the threats he is receiving
I hardly believe Twitter is a moral arbiter as you imply.

Attention span is a finite resource. If you use your monopoly over it to
algorithmically suppress reasonable, dissenting discourse you deserve the
regulations you get. Businesses are not free to wreak havoc on society for a
dollar.

~~~
panarky
The First Amendment protects Twitter's right to publish what it wants, free
from government diktat.

The First Amendment _does not_ force Twitter to provide you or anybody else a
free platform for whatever you want to say.

If you don't like the rules on platforms that exist, you're free to build your
own platform with your own rules.

